# The Rankin and Bass Hobbit Cartoon



## gandalfthegreat (Dec 23, 2002)

no rules


----------



## gandalfthegreat (Dec 23, 2002)

The Rankin and Bass Cartoon telling the Story of how Bilbo Baggins gets the ring in the first place, is very awesome. I dounderstand why they haven't decided to make a movie based on the cartoon and the Tolkien classic. The music in the hobbit is awesome...the funky 70's beats help the songs out. Anyways I just wanted everyone to know that it is an excellent interpretation of The Hobbit, by Tolkien.


----------



## FoolOfATook (Dec 28, 2002)

The film left out key elements of the story (The Arkenstone comes to mind), completely @#$*ed up the Five Armies (The Eagles? The Eagles???) Left out Beorn alltogether, and forever skewed my mental picture of Bilbo in a manner that I don't appreciate. And yet.... There's something about that cartoon that I still really like. Some of the songs I have yet to fully evict from my head ("The Greatest Adventure", "Far O'er The Misty Mountains", "Down, Down To Goblin Town"), I thought their Elrond was miles better than PJ's (I'm sorry, but all throughout the Council Of Elrond in the movie I was expecting Keanu Reeves to jump out and go after the master of the Last Homely House) and the cartoon's Smaug was nearly perfect.


----------



## Araheru (Dec 28, 2002)

Think of how much easier it is to depict a place and characters with drawings that are meant to look unrealistic and and depicting characters with CGI animation that are meant to look realistic and intended for seriousness. 

What you're saying is ludicrous. Of course you'll think the drawings are better, the way your mind is set.


----------



## Glomund (Jan 17, 2003)

Smaug was great in the cartoon, but what about the battle scenes where it switches to a overhead shot of little dots moving around, those were the best


----------

